# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Технические и иные вопросы  >  Аваст , белый список ...

## MASHAKa

У меня одну из рабочих программ , аваст определяет как вирус. Добавляю эту программу в белый список . Но это не помогает . КаЖДЫЙ ДЕНЬ ,  аваст отключает эту программу . Каждый день я кидаю её   белй список . кАК заставить антивирус  выполнять правильно задания ?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Можно написать им по поводу ложного срабатывания. Понимают, правда, только английский язык, но это работает.

----------

